# Telegram vs Signal vs Wire?



## Keta

These are the 3 secure messenger apps, i've concluded to be among the best.
Here's my opinion:

*Telegram:*
Pros - It's well designed. It's hosted by the company itself. The CEO has a good reputation in security. Groups of up to 5000 people + more!
Cons - You have a mobile number attached. It says messages can self-destruct, but i haven't seen that.

*Wire:*
Pros - It has an incredible futuristic and modern look. It's based in Swiss. It doesn't require a phone number, according to their website.
Cons - It's hosted on a Google server. 

*Signal:*
Pros - It's very well recommended. Call redirecting via Signal's servers. 
Cons - Hosted in the US. An american company.

I'm sitting here, almost smashing my head in the table, cause i cannot choose. I have doubts about them all. 
_Help me..._


----------



## Agent Smith

I've read Edward Snowden recommend Signal. I guess they use AES 256 and Telegram uses some other encryption.


----------



## Keta

Agent Smith said:


> I've read Edward Snowden recommend Signal. I guess they use AES 256 and Telegram uses some other encryption.


Yeah, i heard that first thing. But i'm still not feeling safe with an US-based company.


----------

